# Lakeside Valley &quot;No Whitelist&quot;



## Berros (24. Mai 2015)

*Arma 3 Altis Life - Lakeside Valley "No Whitelist"*

Moin zusammen,

Wir betreiben einen eigenen ArmA 3: Lakeside Valley Server auf den jeder herzlichst eingeladen ist. Unser Server hat keine Whitelist, dass heisst für euch, einfach unseren Mod downloaden und dann kann der Spass beginnen. Da unser Server noch recht neu ist bitten wir euch um Unterstützung. Wir suchen nette Gamer, die mit uns ein bisschen Schwung auf den Server bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir suchen RP fähige Spieler. Wir wollen mit eurer hilfe, eine Communitiy aufbauen, wo Rp und Spass an 1. stelle steht!

Wir arbeiten gerade mit hochdruck an einem grösseren update, wo es noch Motorräder, Fahrräder, neue Autos und ganz viele einzigartige Farmmöglichkeiten geben wird!

Hier eine kleine Auflistung von dem, was wir bis jetzt umgesetzt haben:

- ADAC als neue Fraktion
- Neue Medicfahrzeuge
- Neue Copfahrzeuge
- Neue Zivile Fahrzeuge
- 1-2 mal die Woche Events ( VIP escort, Suchaktionen, Wettrennen (Land,Luft,Wasser) und vieles mehr )
- Krankenhausbetten für besseres Rp
- Abschleppwagen



Ihr müsst unser Aktuelles Modpaket bei uns auf der Hp downloaden, sonst könnt ihr nicht auf den Server joinen!


Euch hat das bis jetzt gefallen, was ihr gelesen habt, dann schaut doch einfach mal vorbei:


Join Server :
server IP: 85.25.119.53:2302

Ts3 :
134.255.239.108:2302

Unsere Hp : http://blackwolf-new-life.enjin.com/
FB : https://www.facebook.com/pages/BlackWolf-New-Life/1611064129114405

Wir freuen uns auf euch

Euer Blackwolf-Team


----------



## Berros (30. Mai 2015)

Am 31.05.2015 um 20:30 Uhr, findet eine Mostertruck Rally statt.
*Ort  *                     : Lakside Stadion 
*Teilnahmegebühr:*
                              Jumprally    -> 50.000   $
                              Fordescord -> 100.000 $
*Info:* Die Teilnehmergebühren werden zusammen in einem Topf gemischt                                                                           und der erste Platz bekommt den Topf.(viele Teilnehmer = Großer Geld Topf)           

 _*Rennen 1:*_ Jumprally *Fahrzeug:*Monstertruck(wird gestellt)
 _*Rennen 2:*_ Fordescordrennen                                                                                                                                        *Fahrzeug:* Fordescord(wird nicht gestellt)
Mfg
das Blackwolf-Team


----------



## Berros (31. Mai 2015)

*push


----------

